# Off Topic But I Need Help



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

ok today at work(i work at the country feed store) we got a shipment of baby chicks event though i dont work in that department i go over to help every now and then and well the had one sick chick out of all 50 and i couldnt help but take him home i know alot of pigeon stores are were the pigeon falls to one side well thats how it is with the chick and i dont know what to do for it it has heat a nice place to rest food water.(i make him drink because hes a little slugish ) but he fals over and back ward i want him to live what should i do?? help


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

.... can any one point me in the right direction?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm sorry no one has seen your post. 

Perhaps you should do some investigating and find out how to care for this little chick in a search.

Here is something I found just now, doing a quick search. i don't know if it has all the answers, but it was certainly easy to find.

http://www.pmsd.k12.pa.us/showcase/studentweb/chickens/chickcare.htm

Hopefully our rehabbers that handled baby chicks will come along and help.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

wow no1 helped me  i dont need info on cre i need a med or something 

although thank you very mush for being the only one who helped

and good news hes getting better very slowly


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

What about going to the post section on "I found a pigeon, now what?" there are such useful tips there!!! and links to other places which will also help. Don't give up on these pigeon talk people!!! They will come around!


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi stach_n_flash,


I was not able to find any images of the Chick, in the urls you repeatedly list as if there would be such images 'there'.

If you are posting about a Bird where no such images are located, please find some way of saying so, so people do not waste a lot of time trying to find them in your otherwise albums of miscelaneous stuff.

Too, your user name is maybe a little too reminscent of anyone's memories of hi-shool drug culture characters, for it not to be at least potentially off-putting from the onset.

The shorthand and spelling brutality to language, in your posts, makes your messages hard to deal with tone-wise as well as for deciphering content to interpret them...

These may be fators to take into consideration when wondering why a post is not getting as much response as you had wished it to.


As for the little Chick, being a Precocial Bird, you are provideing warmth, and I assume, nutritious feed for him to peck at...good clean Water for him to drink...and frequent hand-nest or other gentle companionship?

About all I can think of is that he may have previously pecked and eaten or drank or been exposed to something tainted or contaminated with germs in some way, so that if he is not appearing to improve merely with warmth and good food and water, maybe consider electing a regimen of some general Antibiotic for a week, making sure not to over-dose him.

Babys of any Species are rather fragile, and are just developeing their immune systems and antibodies and so on against inimical organisms...

You could add some digestive Enzymes and pro-biotics to his food...and also spend as much time with him as you can.

Most Precocial Babys are innately disposed to be in the companionship not only of their Parents, but also of their siblings...and if deprived of this, some of them will languish and or have a harder time getting over an illness.


Good luck..!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Stach and Flash are the names of two of this young man's pet pigeons. I hope the little chick will continue to improve and will grow up to be a big, healthy chicken.

Terry


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

pdpbison said:


> Hi stach_n_flash,
> 
> * *I was not able to find any images of the Chick, in the urls you repeatedly list as if there would be such images 'there'.
> 
> ...


* If I'm not mistaken, the reference websites are in Stach and Flash's signature area as his own personal pictures.

** His user name has never been a problem, as he has been a member for 4 months & has in excess of 400 posts under his belt as a regular in the pigeon forums.

Cindy


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Terry, Cindy, 


Thank you...

He asked, so I was trying to help...

Lol...

Phil

Las Vegas


----------

